# Problems in the bathroom



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay, this question is for the men on PerC. Does anyone else have problems while using the urinals? Whenever I use a urinal a spray of piss inevitably ricochets back onto my pants. If I direct my stream at the pool of water, some of (contaminated) water usually bounces up and falls down, getting on my shoes. If I back up to a safe distance I will expose myself, and I'm sure the bathroom-goers won't be pleased about that. After months of avoiding the urinal like a section of the city that is quarantined off due to disease I tried again and got piss on my jeans. Like usual it's only a small amount, negligible and unnoticeable, but it's disgusting. At least I drink a lot of water.

Am I doing this wrong or is it something that we men all deal with but never talk about? Is this a manifestation of Lord Voldemort?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't know, my mom told me not to use urinals so I just chose never to use public bathrooms. I'm more comfortable with my own toilet.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ew


----------



## losing_the_game (Jan 25, 2015)

You gotta control the flow. You can't let it spray out like a water cannon. Practice at home before testing it in a public spot. Kegel exercises aren't just for women.

Also, have you aimed at the sides? The ricochet isn't as intense. There's usually a lip on a urinal and some of the splatter gets blocked by it.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

lol whats happening?


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Its about spray geometry an fluid dynamics. There is an optimal point on all urinals to avoid such problems. You just have to experiment to find it.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> Its about spray geometry an fluid dynamics. There is an optimal point on all urinals to avoid such problems. You just have to experiment to find it.


Experimentation would probably result in another pair of jeans in desperate need of washing


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Antipode said:


> lol whats happening?


Just close your eyes and take off your shirt.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't know, my mom told me not to use urinals so I just chose never to use public bathrooms. I'm more comfortable with my own toilet.


Yeah, and I wish I had the freedom to do the same, but I am at school from 8:30 AM - 7:00 PM and my school is 45 minutes from home.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

imaPanda said:


> Just close your eyes and take off your shirt.


Done! Please don't spray me.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

The trick is to start using urinals fully naked. That way you feel the splatter on your body and you can experiment much more effectively to find the sweet spot on the urinal that causes minimal splash damage. The only problem with this is that it can be difficult to find a place in the bathroom clean enough to put your clothes, so I usually just ask a fellow attendee to hold them for me.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Be more dog, go when and wherever you please (pro tip from Horrible Bosses: avoid children's play areas) or carry a funnel.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cut it off, problem solved.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Piss into the curve of the ceramic, mitigates the ricochet. If you piss straight into the flat part you're gonna get piss-back

gosh I figured this out when I was like 6

Here's a visual:


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> gosh I figured this out when I was like 6


I know, I'm not the brightest child. I'll also provide a visual. The old school incandescent light bulb is me and the nice green fluorescent light bulb is the average person.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

imaPanda said:


> I know, I'm not the brightest child. I'll also provide a visual. The old school incandescent light bulb is me and the nice green fluorescent light bulb is the average person.


Maybe I didn't consider all possibilities. You could have been using the stalls or sitting down to pee til recently

I sit down to piss all the time, it's gr8


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't like urinals, I always feel paranoid somebody is watching. I remember one time at my uni's bar I was taking a piss and the drunk (presumably gay) dude in the stall next to me leaned over to take a look! Ever since then I've felt edgy at urinals.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I feel you man. This is probably one of the biggest reasons why I hate using urinals, and I feel like a kid when I soak myself with piss or something.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

control your flow and try to go to bathroom before you get overburdened..i have the prbs sometimes when i try to pee while standing,sitting is better!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

You can try sitting down to piss?


----------

